# Heating Fan noise



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Two thoughts.....pull the cabin filter and see if a leaf or something got pulled past the edge and drawn into the fan case.
At your mileage the filter is gonna be rather ugly anyways.
Then, since the glove box door is hanging down to look at the filter anyways, unbolt the fan motor and pull it out to see if debrs is lodged in the teeth of the squirrel cage.
Use a mirror to look in the cavity for any debris laying in there.
If the cage and cavity are clean then most likely one of the two shaft bearings in the motor are shot, requiring a new motor.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi billbo,

Sorry to hear that you are experiencing this clicking with your fan. I see that you referred to kilometers. Are you currently located in Canada? I would recommend reaching out to our Customer Care Team in your home market and they would be happy to assist. They can be reached via the contact us web page. 

Sincerely, 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree. If it is a clicking sound then it is probably debris hitting the "squirrel cage". I had my blower motor replaced because it was making a chirping sound. The dealership said they had replaced a bunch of them due to bearing failure.


----------



## billbo (Oct 9, 2012)

As of the last couple weeks the sound has subsided, I can still hear it if I put my head down near the fan and listen quietly but you can't really hear it normally.

I did bring it into the dealership but the rep said she couldn't hear it. She did write it down in the system that I reported it - she also stated she didn't hear it.

I just don't want it to get worse or have any surprises.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

billbo said:


> I just don't want it to get worse or have any surprises.


At 50k you are getting close to the end of your 3yr/60,000km warranty. It's probably worth your while to get it looked at. Issues like this generally don't get better and go away on their own. Robby has given some good advice if you want to look into it yourself.


----------

